

High Schooler Opens Ultimate Ugly Christmas Sweater Store - ideavist
http://www.ultimateuglychristmas.com/

======
wtvanhest
If the guy/women who created this reads it, here are two things to consider.

1) Be really specific about shipping times, people will logon looking for a
sweater for a party in 3 days, or 5 days etc. and it will probably speed up
the order decision if they know how many days it will take.

Worst case, they see that they won't get it in time and move to Amazon... But
that will be the final result anyway. Might as well be up front so that if I
login 5 days before the party and it takes 4 days to get it, I'm set and need
to order ASAP.

2) Photos are good, but most large companies know it is better to have older
models. mid-late 20s. That should also improve sales to older demographics,
(i.e. those with disposable income to buy an expensive (high margin) ugly
sweater.

Extra: Don't forget the holiday party season is coming to an end quickly. If
this is running and promoted next year, you should do a lot better than this
year. When you do your sales projections, keep in mind that almost no one will
order one of these after Dec 18. And I would expect sales to peak sometime
around Dec 12 at the latest. Your optimal selling season is likely Nov 31 to
Dec 12. In otherwords, smooth things out this year and go for it next year.
This is a great idea and could be a good base for other seasonal sales.

Good luck!

